# Anyone Install 4 Batteries?



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

My new Outback came with two 6v Interstate U2400 batteries and they are awesome. I have 2 Trojan SCS200 (12v) batteries that I only use 1-2 times a year to run the electric trolling motor on my porta-bote.

I'm thinking of adding the Trojan batteries to the Outback (falls under the "why not" thinking in my mind) and then using a battery disconnect switch to tie them all into the Outback. I need to install a battery disconnect on the new Outback anyway, so figured I might just add the batteries too.

Thinking of buying this disconnect switch. Anybody have this switch and can give me pos/neg comments?


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


>


I have used that same switch on previous RVs. It works great.

Where are you going to put the additional batteries?


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

SoCalOutback said:


>


I have used that same switch on previous RVs. It works great.

Where are you going to put the additional batteries?
[/quote]

Please, dont encourage him.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

we have seriously thought about adding two more 6 volters....think about how long we could go camping.... made it 9 days at Wickiup on two....







Might never have to come home....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Please, dont encourage him.


Who rattled your cage?


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Please, dont encourage him.


Who rattled your cage?








[/quote]

Look, you have a bigger trailer than me, the slideouts are huge, you have a bed room that you can change more than your mind in and now you just have to have more batteries than me. How, this? YOU WIN. I cant keep up.







I still love my little 27 footer and you cant change that.
But if you want to trade straight across...we can.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OregonCampin said:


> we have seriously thought about adding two more 6 volters....think about how long we could go camping.... made it 9 days at Wickiup on two....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were down to 1/3 power on the 6th day of our 11 day trip. However, I have 2 rug rats that don't seem to know how to turn off a light. They just think the power comes for the same place the money does.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

My goal here is to be able to have enough power so I don't have to worry about a light left on or having a lot of them on at the same time.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm curious how the converter would handle that many batteries? I think the converter measures the voltage from the batteries and
then alters the charging amps accordingly, but with 4 batteries would they each be getting a fourth of the amps from the charger?


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

I always just bring two additional Trojans 125's with me and just swap em out when the initial 2 two drop charge. Never hooked all 4 up at one time. 
All Sherry and I do is Dry Camp and we usually go 10 - 14 days with the 4 Trojans no problem. 
I have toyed with investing in a very small solar panel (portable roll out kind ) with direct lead battery attachments (not to try and fully recharge) but to just extend the length it takes to discharge. Also may provide some flexibility in lessening monitoring power as frequently. Course this approach could also lead to developing bad habits of wasting power. ie: leaving lights on , playing radio longer etc..

I also have a 12 volt deep marine battery I throw in the back of the truck as well but have never needed to hook it up
over a 10 - 14 day period.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Fanatical1 said:


> I'm curious how the converter would handle that many batteries? I think the converter measures the voltage from the batteries and
> then alters the charging amps accordingly, but with 4 batteries would they each be getting a fourth of the amps from the charger?


I haven't had any issues, so far, with the newer converter charging 4 x 6v. I also have a desulfator/conditioner that runs when hooked up to the tow vehicle when it is running. 4 doesn't hurt but 2 sounds like it would last long enough for most people. The only issue I had with a disconnect is that they were all rated less then our max draw.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fanatical1 said:


> I'm curious how the converter would handle that many batteries? I think the converter measures the voltage from the batteries and
> then alters the charging amps accordingly, but with 4 batteries would they each be getting a fourth of the amps from the charger?


Look at the switch at the top and you will see it can do 1 - 2 or both. I'd only run it with 2 batteries at a time...not all four.

For charging, I'd do the same...2 batteries at at time.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> My goal here is to be able to have enough power so I don't have to worry about a light left on or having a lot of them on at the same time.


How about installing some LEDs in the kids end and then not worry about leaving a light on. There are many more LEDs on the market now giving you more lighting options of light color and brightness. James


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> My goal here is to be able to have enough power so I don't have to worry about a light left on or having a lot of them on at the same time.


How about installing some LEDs in the kids end and then not worry about leaving a light on. There are many more LEDs on the market now giving you more lighting options of light color and brightness. James
[/quote]
I was thinking this too. A full LED changeover would really help as well!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> we have seriously thought about adding two more 6 volters....think about how long we could go camping.... made it 9 days at Wickiup on two....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were down to 1/3 power on the 6th day of our 11 day trip. However, I have 2 rug rats that don't seem to know how to turn off a light. They just think the power comes for the same place the money does.








[/quote]

I guess we are lucky - the dog can't reach the light switches!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> we have seriously thought about adding two more 6 volters....think about how long we could go camping.... made it 9 days at Wickiup on two....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were down to 1/3 power on the 6th day of our 11 day trip. However, I have 2 rug rats that don't seem to know how to turn off a light. They just think the power comes for the same place the money does.








[/quote]

Give them each a flashlight and a fresh pair of batteries or better yet wind up rechargable flashlights, problem solved.









Your only issue with 4 should be the interconnects/wiring and mounting/weight. If you are worried about charging just upgrade to the 8975 WFCO unit. I assume that the amp rating applies to charging but I couldn't find anything on the WFCO site or in my older docs. Your PS alternator(s) should have little trouble charging the TT batteries.

No generator or solar to refresh the batteries on an extended trip ?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> No generator or solar to refresh the batteries on an extended trip ?


I have both, but I just see these nice Trojan's sitting in my garage all year long...and only used 1-2 times a year. This whole thing fall into that "what can I do next" mentality.

To be honest, I'm probably fine with the 2x6v's but more power is better right?

In my best Tim "The Tool Man" Taylor voice.....Urgh..Urgh...Urgh


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

There may be a possibility of shortening the life of your existing batteries by messing with their charging when such different batteries are all hooked together, no? Four identical 6v out of the gate I think would be great, but I personally wouldn't mix them up like that. That switch may isolate them on the draw side, but not on the charging side - although there is such a thing as an "isolator" that will do that. Yeah, you need to make the mod even BIGGER than originally planned.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> There may be a possibility of shortening the life of your existing batteries by messing with their charging when such different batteries are all hooked together, no? Four identical 6v out of the gate I think would be great, but I personally wouldn't mix them up like that. That switch may isolate them on the draw side, but not on the charging side - although there is such a thing as an "isolator" that will do that. Yeah, you need to make the mod even BIGGER than originally planned.


I won't have them mixed. 6's will be together and the 12's will be together. Separate circuit. Only tied together via the switch. They will never be connect to each other at the same time.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I am running 4 batteries right now. They are connected to a selector switch and are both banks are connected in parallel. I have 2 group size 31 lead acid batteries that have the two alone run me for 2 weeks without the need for the solar. The other two batteries are group size 31 gel cell batteries, that run me for about a week and a half. In order to mount the batteries I had to modify the front battery trays, to run the other direction. I also have the 1000 watt inverter hooked up so I can even run the microwave or a toaster from it. Although that is the quickest way to kill the battery. I am now out on a two week stay and I have only needed the generator one day, because it rained all day and the solar panels did not charge enough.



Oregon_Camper said:


> My new Outback came with two 6v Interstate U2400 batteries and they are awesome. I have 2 Trojan SCS200 (12v) batteries that I only use 1-2 times a year to run the electric trolling motor on my porta-bote.
> 
> I'm thinking of adding the Trojan batteries to the Outback (falls under the "why not" thinking in my mind) and then using a battery disconnect switch to tie them all into the Outback. I need to install a battery disconnect on the new Outback anyway, so figured I might just add the batteries too.
> 
> Thinking of buying this disconnect switch. Anybody have this switch and can give me pos/neg comments?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> There may be a possibility of shortening the life of your existing batteries by messing with their charging when such different batteries are all hooked together, no? Four identical 6v out of the gate I think would be great, but I personally wouldn't mix them up like that. That switch may isolate them on the draw side, but not on the charging side - although there is such a thing as an "isolator" that will do that. Yeah, you need to make the mod even BIGGER than originally planned.


I won't have them mixed. 6's will be together and the 12's will be together. Separate circuit. Only tied together via the switch. They will never be connect to each other at the same time.
[/quote]

Yeah, I wasn't thinking of the switch being located right near the batteries such that either "bank" is either on or off completely - both draw and charging.

Personally, I wouldn't want to have to manage the charging like you'll have to. I mean you'll have to switch them over when you're running and one set is drained, but also when you want to charge them back up.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Missed this thread while I was on vacation. I've seriously considered the 4 batteries. I also considered mounting 2 in a box on the truck, and then charging them via one of the upfitter switches. Then they would charge while I was out for the day seeing the park, and I could have a power line go from the truck to the trailer at night. Of course then again, I have 2 brand new 6V's, 60W of solar, and don't dry camp for more than 5 days without moving the trailer, so maybe I should just leave things alone.....


----------

